# puppy food



## rhea (Apr 23, 2011)

Getting a puppy in 2 weeks, looking for ideas for pup food, been in pet stores and they want to sell high end, is there good products in the middle price range? The breeder uses Nutrena/ loyall puppy food. Thanks


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi There where are you, in uk Cooper used to have orijen puppy, we were led down the expensive route by cashier but found a website that did own brand that is excellent top grade puppy food a premium 23


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

oops dont know what happened there 23% protein and mid price range. more info just ask. coops coat is great, he is perfectly healthy, young and daft.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Rhea, 

Where are you getting your pup from? We got ours from Pointblank and they use Loyall. We had Holly (6months) on Acana-puppy & junior for a while, but our breeder checked over the food and still recommended Loyall because of the higher protein & fat levels. For how active she is, we are currently in the process of switching back to Loyall.


----------



## n8ludwig (May 22, 2011)

Started my pup on Canidae, he's now 15 months old and still loves it...


----------

